# Alu Rod Pod - Set (Tasche, elektrische Bissanzeiger und Rutenauflagen)



## TheBigFish (16. August 2007)

*Behr Alu Rod Pod SET*

Behr Alu Rod Pod - robuste Aluminiumausführung mit 4 abschraubbaren Telefüßen. Mit „Twist’n Lock-System” sind die Füße bis 69 cm auszieh- und auf jede beliebige Länge feststellbar. Der Hauptrahmen ist nach beiden Seiten bis max. 1,25 m verlängerbar. Geeignet für bis zu 4 Ruten.
Das Rod-Pod wird in einer exklusiven, gepolsterten Tragetasche geliefert.

Maße: 52 x 52 x70/57 cm
Gewicht: 3,15 kg

Transportmaße: 70x20x10 cm
-------------------

3 x Eurobite Camou

Spitzenelektronik zum Superpreis. Akustische und Optische Bissanzeige (Lampe leuchtet nach). Sounderbox-Anschluss und separates Bateriefach. Betrieb mit 9 V Blockbatterie (nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten).


----------

